# Karnąć się



## BezierCurve

Kto z Was kiedyś prosił lub dawał _się karnąć_?

Czy dla kogoś to określenie jest zupełnie obce?

Czy ktoś może określić w przybliżeniu kiedy pojawiło się w użyciu i skąd przyszło to określenie? Czy to ma związek z "dawaniem karniaka"?


----------



## pankopl

Karnąć się pochodzi z gwary sląskiej, I znaczy "przejechać się", np. autem lub motorem.
Przykład: Chcesz się karnąć moim nowym autem?


----------



## BezierCurve

Jak to często bywa, pewnie niejasno się wyraziłem. 

Chodzi mi głównie o etymologię tego gwarowego określenia i o to, w jakim stopniu jest ono znane osobom mówiącym po polsku (na terenie całego kraju).


----------



## pankopl

Trudno mi powiedzieć, jestem z Katowic, więc dla mnie to norlmalne określenie, lecz dla kogoś z małopolski na przykład może to być nie znane. Sorki, ale więcej nie jestem w stanie Ci powiedzieć, bo nie wiem, a nie chcę Cię wprowadzić w błąd.


----------



## dn88

Samo wyrażenie jest mi dobrze znane - co do etymologii, to nie jestem pewien - zawsze jednak podświadomie wiązałem je z angielskim słowem _car_.


----------



## PawelBierut

To wyrażenie jest mi całkowicie obce - pierwsze słyszę // okolice Warszawy...


----------



## CZAREK

BezierCurve said:


> Kto z Was kiedyś prosił lub dawał _się karnąć_?
> 
> Czy dla kogoś to określenie jest zupełnie obce?
> 
> Czy ktoś może określić w przybliżeniu kiedy pojawiło się w użyciu i skąd przyszło to określenie? Czy to ma związek z "dawaniem karniaka"?


 
Kolejny wyrażenie :

ale masz wózek! daj się karnąć=ale masz samochód(auto) ,daj się przejechać.


----------



## CZAREK

BezierCurve said:


> Kto z Was kiedyś prosił lub dawał _się karnąć_?
> 
> Czy dla kogoś to określenie jest zupełnie obce?
> 
> Czy ktoś może określić w przybliżeniu kiedy pojawiło się w użyciu i skąd przyszło to określenie? Czy to ma związek z "dawaniem karniaka"?


 
Inaczej mówiąc:

*przejechać       się* *pożyczonym* *rowerem* *bądź* *samochodem* .

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## majlo

Pomorze: znane. 

Używane głównie w odniesieniu do roweru, ale nie tylko.

Skąd się wzięło - nie mam pojęcia.


----------



## BezierCurve

... czyli prawdopodobnie można dotrzeć pożyczonym rowerem ze Śląska na Pomorze 

Dziękuję wszystkim.


----------



## audiolaik

Witam!

To już tyle lat minęło od kiedy ostatni raz słyszałem "daj się karnąć"! Pochodzę z Wielkopolski i wszyscy na podwórku* używali tego zwrotu chcąc przejechać się na czyimś rowerze. 

* Uzyłem tego słowa, żeby podkreślić jak dawno temu to było. Teraz dzieciaki to raczej przed "kompem" siedzą a nie ganiają za piłką na podwórku...szkoda.

A&AJnr

PS Z uwagi na mój wiek i okoliczności tamtych czasów, wyrażenie to odnosiło sie tylko i wyłącznie do rowerów i/lub ewentulanie do motorynki i/lub komara*.

* Taki motor


----------

